# A Plan for me, again, too



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

just got the renewal through, £500 fully comp:clap: :clap: 

Well chuffed.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

They couldn't insure me. 38, 10+ ncb, 3 points, garaged, 500+bhp, ALL mods declared, living in posh leafy Surrey. Wouldn't agree a value or assure like for like replacement.....so I went with someone who would.

Has anyone who has got a great quote from them tried to claim? I hope that no-one gets shafted.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

They did charge me £15 for informing them I had a private plate. 

License to print money, or what??

I have an agreed value, but I'll definitely take your comments onboard, Moleman:clap:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

£15 lol.

I don't want to be a downer Steve but the whole A plan thing seems a bit too good to be true. I really hope that I am wrong.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

moleman said:


> the whole A plan thing seems a bit too good to be true. I really hope that I am wrong.


Sometimes, things that really are too good to be true, turn out to be fine, and just people's worries.

The insurance ombudsman is always a really good hand to hold close to your chest in times of emergency, trust me


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

MADsteve said:


> The insurance ombudsman is always a really good hand to hold close to your chest in times of emergency, trust me


I've been down that road with another insurance company many years ago. To this day I remain extremely sceptical when it comes to insurance.

I have to say though that when I crashed at the 'Ring, my insurance company were really helpful.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Iain
I'm getting some real grief from my Insurance Company NU after sending them an updated list of new mods. No more track day cover, £1500 excess and insisting on a Cat 5 Tracker. I've tried around the trade and no one will look at me. Clean Licence and old enough to be your dad!
Any suggestions??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have you tried Competition Car Insurance, John?

Don't have the number to hand mate, google them. Ask for Steve Hallam.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply Iain but i've just got back from a short trip to Espana.
Tried who you suggested but they only insure 2 seaters. Any other suggestions?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Did you aks for Steve Hallam? Ignore the bumpf, speak to the receptionist and ask to speak to Steve. No one else there will give you a quote on a Skyline.

Hope you enjoyed your hols. Where's my postcard you miserable sod?


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

My broker guy rang and spoke to him. I've now put a call to him and he's ringing me back and i'll tell him what you've said and let you know how I get on.
Slight problem on the card front. Would Iain alias Moleman Somewhere in Surrey find you??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

johnmcq said:


> Slight problem on the card front. Would Iain alias Moleman Somewhere in Surrey find you??


Yes. lol


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

You got a phone number for A plan please chaps ??


----------



## magic (Feb 25, 2003)

GSB said:


> You got a phone number for A plan please chaps ??


GSB 

Just about to renew mine with A Plan £530 fully Comp - Protected NCD - £500 Excess ...even includes the missus to drive ...lol:chuckle: :chuckle: 

Better declare my personalised plate then ..... so make that £545 !!  

Oh and £60 excess on glass ... last screen replaced cost £1000 !!!!

A PLan Special Schemes Centre, CHapel Court Thatcham RG18 4QL

Tel 0845 071 1234 

Mike


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

The £15 for the private plate was 'during' the policy, which is their excuse I suppose 

If it's just a straight renewal/new policy, it should alter it not


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been shafted for 1500quid for my first years insurance but that was with Admiral - I'd already paid half that on a bloody 1.8escort prior to getting this car and had paid it in one figure. I've got 3points and a stg1 modified gtst - hope a-plan can do something good for me too - dont wanna pay over 800 next year - sick of insurance companies fleecing me


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

ive been using a-plan for a few years now,im paying around £400 full comp for my r32gtr mods declaired and no claims protected.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah, A-Plan get my praise. Just been given a cracking quote for the missus M3. They even said they might do a discount as I'm with them already.

Big thumbs up

TT


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

A-Plan for me too. They beat my renewal from insurance factory by £550!, which is a giggle because IF are brokers who use A-Plan


----------

